# Materialien/Texturen in Autocad Architecture 2015



## user_Alex (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Materialzuweisung in Autocad Architecture 2015...Und zwar werden die zugewiesenen Materialien in der "realistischen" Ansicht und beim Rendern nicht angezeigt. Wenn ich aber auf "Röntgen" klicke, dann sehe ich sie ansatzweise. Muss an den Einstellungen liegen, habe es selbst aber nich herausfinden können.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich kenn mich jetzt zwar mit Autocad nicht aus aber kann es sein das deine Materialien innerhalb der Wände liegen?

Grüße


----------

